# Solved: Can ping, see google but not browse!



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi I'm running Vista Home Premium 32 bit on my Acer 5100 via a *Belkin 7233-4 wireless router* and Firefox 3.5.5. Since moving the router a week ago I've had continual problems browsing the web. My wife's Linux netbook and son's laptop work fine.

I get a good wifi signal and the router shows local and internet. I can navigate via IP address to the router's admin page. Most of the time I can open igoogle and google mail, but I most can't navigate beyond there with bookmarks or site names - even if using search results. Then, all of a sudden it works fine for half a day, then reverts to almost nothing! Same on IE, FF and Chrome!

I've found that for may sites I can ping via cmd prompt, but can't navigate to them via web addresses. I have not changed anything on the laptop other than flush DNS.

Please help - the laptop is virtually useless!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this just wireless? Have you checked a wired connection to see if it has the same issues? If wired and wireless are having the issue, try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John

Thanks, it's the same wired and wireless. The weired thing is it isn't consistent. Sometimes it works fine, then suddenly degrades to next to useless! It's 6AM now and fine, yesterday when I posted it had been useless for 3 hours then suddenly started to work with no intervention!. All that time the linux netbook and son's Vista basic laptop were fine.

I'll give your sugestions atry now and report back.. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd also be thinking malware if it comes and goes.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks - I have done full AVG, malwarebytes & spybot S&D scans, all clean. I do daily AVG and have up to date Spywareblaster running. All windows updates also applied. Also have Comodo firewall running.

Checked 3 hours ago and back to almost useless. Will check again when able later this evening. Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

More info - it gets more perverse!!

I have just got into this site after 3 attempts with 'try again', however, I still can't get to the vast majority of others, firefox just says server not found.  My iGoogle home page doesn't load fully yet my Googlemail works fine!

My PC, running XP has the sme issues as the laptop but wife's linux netbook still perfect and son's Vista laptop also fine!

The only common factor between PC and my laptop that I can think of is Comodo Firewall (plus AVG and so on). Son's laptop has Zonealarm. Could this be a firewall problem? Surely not?

By the way, I can ping 74.125.45.100 ?google) and 209.131.36.159 (is that yahoo?). Typing the google ip into the browser loads the page but won't for yahoo.

It is just strange that the 2 windows machines which were on when the router was moved have the problems. Linux is fine and sons windows laptop (which was 100 miles away) is fine.

At this rate I've got 2 useless computers!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd really recommend complete virus and malware scans first.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Last full Malwarebytes scan was 9/12 (after problems started), last full AVG scan was last night. Any ideas? Maybe uninstall Comodo? Just seems odd that the ping works. Is this some sort of DNS problem (Belkin support insist the router is fine). ISP is Oragnge UK


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To a full scan with an updated Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.

I'd also certainly uninstall Comodo, and use Revo Uninstaller to do the uninstall. The fact that the ping works to Internet URL's tells us that it's not a DNS issue.

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, scan before uninstall or after? Also, no 'select all' option on the etc folder, suggestions (I'm obviously missing something).


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, really odd. Just past 9pm and works fine. Can open multiple tabs with no problem! Why .... ! Will update and run Malwarebytes in half an hour.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - update: Ran a full Malwarebytes and AVG scan overnight, all clean with no reported infections. Time now 0600 and seems to be working OK. Have uninstalled Comodo on PC which is also working normally at present. Will compare later in the day when I return from work.Still can't copy the Hosts content but there are the following in there: hosts, hosts.20090214-100507.backup, Imhosts.sam, networks, protocol, services. all dated 18-09-2009 except the 'hosts' which is 14-02-2009. Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The plain HOSTS file is the one we're interested in.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks John, what do youwant me to do with it? I'm not at home but will be back at the computer in about 3 hours or so (1930 UK time) if that helps. Additionally, I checked quickly at lunchtime (3 hrs ago) and laptop and PC were slow - loaded some pages but many were 'server not found' but not as many as in the evening (yet).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John

Here is part of the result, there is 100 times too much text to post, thanks:

# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost
# Start of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy
127.0.0.1 www.007guard.com
127.0.0.1 007guard.com
127.0.0.1 008i.com
127.0.0.1 www.008k.com
127.0.0.1 008k.com
127.0.0.1 www.00hq.com
127.0.0.1 00hq.com
127.0.0.1 010402.com
127.0.0.1 www.032439.com
127.0.0.1 032439.com
127.0.0.1 www.0scan.com
127.0.0.1 0scan.com
127.0.0.1 1000gratisproben.com
127.0.0.1 www.1000gratisproben.com
127.0.0.1 www.1001namen.com
127.0.0.1 1001namen.com
127.0.0.1 www.100888290cs.com
127.0.0.1 100888290cs.com
127.0.0.1 www.100sexlinks.com
127.0.0.1 100sexlinks.com
127.0.0.1 www.10sek.com
127.0.0.1 10sek.com
127.0.0.1 www.1-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 1-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 123haustiereundmehr.com
127.0.0.1 www.123haustiereundmehr.com
127.0.0.1 www.123simsen.com
127.0.0.1 123simsen.com
127.0.0.1 123topsearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.123topsearch.com
127.0.0.1 125sms.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.125sms.co.uk
127.0.0.1 125sms.com
127.0.0.1 www.125sms.com
127.0.0.1 www.132.com
127.0.0.1 132.com
127.0.0.1 1337crew.info
127.0.0.1 www.1337crew.info
127.0.0.1 www.1337-crew.to
127.0.0.1 1337-crew.to
127.0.0.1 136136.net
127.0.0.1 www.136136.net
127.0.0.1 150freesms.de
127.0.0.1 www.150freesms.de
127.0.0.1 163ns.com
127.0.0.1 www.163ns.com
127.0.0.1 171203.com
127.0.0.1 17-plus.com
127.0.0.1 1800searchonline.com
127.0.0.1 www.1800searchonline.com
127.0.0.1 180searchassistant.com
127.0.0.1 www.180searchassistant.com
127.0.0.1 180solutions.com
127.0.0.1 www.180solutions.com
127.0.0.1 181.365soft.info
127.0.0.1 www.181.365soft.info
127.0.0.1 www.1987324.com
127.0.0.1 1987324.com
127.0.0.1 1-domains-registrations.com
127.0.0.1 www.1-domains-registrations.com
127.0.0.1 www.1sexparty.com
127.0.0.1 1sexparty.com
127.0.0.1 www.1sms.de
127.0.0.1 1sms.de
127.0.0.1 www.1stantivirus.com
127.0.0.1 1stantivirus.com
127.0.0.1 www.1stpagehere.com
127.0.0.1 1stpagehere.com
127.0.0.1 www.1stsearchportal.com
127.0.0.1 1stsearchportal.com
127.0.0.1 2.82211.net
127.0.0.1 2006ooo.com
127.0.0.1 www.2006ooo.com
127.0.0.1 www.2007-download.com
127.0.0.1 2007-download.com
127.0.0.1 2008search-destroy.com
127.0.0.1 www.2008search-destroy.com
127.0.0.1 www.2008-search-destroy.com
127.0.0.1 2008-search-destroy.com
127.0.0.1 www.2009--access.com
127.0.0.1 2009--access.com
127.0.0.1 2020search.com
127.0.0.1 www.2020search.com
127.0.0.1 20x2p.com
127.0.0.1 www.2-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 2-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 24.365soft.info
127.0.0.1 www.24.365soft.info
127.0.0.1 www.24-7pharmacy.info
127.0.0.1 24-7pharmacy.info
127.0.0.1 24-7searching-and-more.com
127.0.0.1 www.24-7searching-and-more.com
127.0.0.1 www.24teen.com
127.0.0.1 24teen.com
127.0.0.1 2ndpower.com
127.0.0.1 www.2search.com
127.0.0.1 2search.com
127.0.0.1 www.2search.org
127.0.0.1 2search.org
127.0.0.1 www.2squared.com
127.0.0.1 2squared.com
127.0.0.1 www.3-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 3-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.321-gratis-sms.com
127.0.0.1 321-gratis-sms.com
127.0.0.1 www.3322.org
127.0.0.1 3322.org
127.0.0.1 365soft.info
127.0.0.1 www.36site.com
127.0.0.1 36site.com
127.0.0.1 3721.com
127.0.0.1 39-93.com
127.0.0.1 www.3bay.it
127.0.0.1 3bay.it
127.0.0.1 3xclipsonline.com
127.0.0.1 www.3xclipsonline.com
127.0.0.1 3xcurves.com
127.0.0.1 www.3xcurves.com
127.0.0.1 www.3xfestival.com
127.0.0.1 3xfestival.com
127.0.0.1 www.3x-festival.com
127.0.0.1 3x-festival.com
127.0.0.1 www.3x-galls.com
127.0.0.1 3x-galls.com
127.0.0.1 www.3xmiracle.com
127.0.0.1 3xmiracle.com
127.0.0.1 www.3xmoviesblog.com
127.0.0.1 3xmoviesblog.com
127.0.0.1 404dns.com
127.0.0.1 www.404dns.com
127.0.0.1 www.4199.com
127.0.0.1 4199.com
127.0.0.1 4-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.4-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.4corn.net
127.0.0.1 4corn.net
127.0.0.1 www.4ebay.it
127.0.0.1 4ebay.it
127.0.0.1 4klm.com
127.0.0.1 www.4mpg.com
127.0.0.1 4mpg.com
127.0.0.1 www.5-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 5-2005-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.59cn.cn
127.0.0.1 59cn.cn
127.0.0.1 www.5starsblog.com
127.0.0.1 5starsblog.com
127.0.0.1 www.5zgmu7o20kt5d8yq.com
127.0.0.1 5zgmu7o20kt5d8yq.com
127.0.0.1 www.6000vornamen.de
127.0.0.1 6000vornamen.de
127.0.0.1 www.680180.net
127.0.0.1 680180.net
127.0.0.1 www.69loadz.com
127.0.0.1 69loadz.com
127.0.0.1 www.6sek.com
127.0.0.1 6sek.com
127.0.0.1 www.70-music.com
127.0.0.1 70-music.com
127.0.0.1 www.7322.com
127.0.0.1 7322.com
127.0.0.1 www.745970.com
127.0.0.1 745970.com
127.0.0.1 75tz.com
127.0.0.1 www.777search.com
127.0.0.1 777search.com
127.0.0.1 www.777top.com
127.0.0.1 777top.com
127.0.0.1 www.7939.com
127.0.0.1 7939.com
127.0.0.1 80gw6ry3i3x3qbrkwhxhw.032439.com
127.0.0.1 80-music.com
127.0.0.1 www.80-music.com
127.0.0.1 82211.net
127.0.0.1 8866.org
127.0.0.1 www.88sms.ch
127.0.0.1 88sms.ch
127.0.0.1 www.88vcd.com
127.0.0.1 88vcd.com
127.0.0.1 www.8ad.com
127.0.0.1 8ad.com
127.0.0.1 www.90-music.com
127.0.0.1 90-music.com
127.0.0.1 www.9505.com
127.0.0.1 9505.com
127.0.0.1 www.971searchbox.com
127.0.0.1 971searchbox.com
127.0.0.1 9mmporn.com
127.0.0.1 a.bestmanage.org
127.0.0.1 aaabesthomepage.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaabesthomepage.com
127.0.0.1 aaasexypics.com
127.0.0.1 aaawebfinder.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaawebfinder.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqadarsztriv.com
127.0.0.1 aaqadarsztriv.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqada-rsztriv.com
127.0.0.1 aaqada-rsztriv.com
127.0.0.1 aaqadaueorn.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqadaueorn.com
127.0.0.1 aaqada-ueorn.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqada-ueorn.com
127.0.0.1 aaqada-ygco.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqada-ygco.com
127.0.0.1 aaqada-ymct.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaqada-ymct.com
127.0.0.1 www.aaszxy.ru
127.0.0.1 aaszxy.ru
127.0.0.1 aav2008.com
127.0.0.1 www.aav2008.com
127.0.0.1 aavc.com
127.0.0.1 www.abccodec.com
127.0.0.1 abccodec.com
127.0.0.1 www.abcdperformance.com
127.0.0.1 abcdperformance.com
127.0.0.1 abc-find.info
127.0.0.1 www.abc-find.info
127.0.0.1 abcsearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.abcsearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.abcways.com
127.0.0.1 abcways.com
127.0.0.1 abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1 www.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1 abnetsoft.info
127.0.0.1 www.abnetsoft.info
127.0.0.1 about-adult.net
127.0.0.1 www.about-adult.net
127.0.0.1 www.aboutclicker.com
127.0.0.1 aboutclicker.com
127.0.0.1 abrp.net
127.0.0.1 www.abrp.net
127.0.0.1 absolutee.com
127.0.0.1 www.absolutee.com
127.0.0.1 ac66.cn
127.0.0.1 www.ac66.cn
127.0.0.1 access.navinetwork.com
127.0.0.1 access.rapid-pass.net
127.0.0.1 accessactivexvideo.com
127.0.0.1 www.accessactivexvideo.com
127.0.0.1 accessclips.com
127.0.0.1 www.accessclips.com
127.0.0.1 access-dvd.com
127.0.0.1 www.access-dvd.com
127.0.0.1 accesskeygenerator.com
127.0.0.1 www.accesskeygenerator.com
127.0.0.1 accessthefuture.net
127.0.0.1 www.accessthefuture.net
127.0.0.1 accessvid.net
127.0.0.1 www.accessvid.net
127.0.0.1 acemedic.com
127.0.0.1 www.acemedic.com
127.0.0.1 www.ace-webmaster.com
127.0.0.1 ace-webmaster.com
127.0.0.1 acjp.com
127.0.0.1 acrobat-2007.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-2007.com
127.0.0.1 acrobat-8.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-8.com
127.0.0.1 acrobat-center.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-center.com
127.0.0.1 acrobat-hq.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-hq.com
127.0.0.1 acrobatreader-8.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobatreader-8.com
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-reader-8.de
127.0.0.1 acrobat-reader-8.de
127.0.0.1 www.acrobat-stop.com
127.0.0.1 acrobat-stop.com
127.0.0.1 actionbreastcancer.org
127.0.0.1 www.actionbreastcancer.org
127.0.0.1 www.activesearcher.info
127.0.0.1 activesearcher.info
127.0.0.1 activexaccessobject.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexaccessobject.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexaccessvideo.com
127.0.0.1 activexaccessvideo.com
127.0.0.1 activexemedia.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexemedia.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediaobject.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediaobject.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediapro.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediapro.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediasite.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediasite.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediasoftware.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediasoftware.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediasource.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediasource.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediatool.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediatool.com
127.0.0.1 activexmediatour.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexmediatour.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexsoftwares.com
127.0.0.1 activexsoftwares.com
127.0.0.1 activexsource.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexsource.com
127.0.0.1 activexupdate.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexupdate.com
127.0.0.1 activexvideo.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexvideo.com
127.0.0.1 activexvideotool.com
127.0.0.1 www.activexvideotool.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad.marketingsector.com
127.0.0.1 ad.marketingsector.com
127.0.0.1 ad.mokead.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad.mokead.com
127.0.0.1 ad.oinadserver.com
127.0.0.1 ad.outerinfoads.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad25.com
127.0.0.1 ad25.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad45.com
127.0.0.1 ad45.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad77.com
127.0.0.1 ad77.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad86.com
127.0.0.1 ad86.com
127.0.0.1 www.adamsupportgroup.org
127.0.0.1 adamsupportgroup.org
127.0.0.1 www.adarmor.com
127.0.0.1 adarmor.com
127.0.0.1 adasearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.adasearch.com
127.0.0.1 adatoms.com
127.0.0.1 www.adatoms.com
127.0.0.1 adaware.cc
127.0.0.1 www.adawarenow.com
127.0.0.1 adawarenow.com
127.0.0.1 adchannel.contextplus.net
127.0.0.1 www.addetect.com
127.0.0.1 addetect.com
127.0.0.1 add-hhh.info
127.0.0.1 www.add-hhh.info
127.0.0.1 addictivetechnologies.com
127.0.0.1 www.addictivetechnologies.com
127.0.0.1 www.addictivetechnologies.net
127.0.0.1 addictivetechnologies.net
127.0.0.1 www.addioerrori.com
127.0.0.1 addioerrori.com
127.0.0.1 www.add-manager.com
127.0.0.1 add-manager.com
127.0.0.1 www.adgate.info
127.0.0.1 adgate.info
127.0.0.1 www.adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1 adintelligence.net
127.0.0.1 adioserrores.com
127.0.0.1 www.adioserrores.com
127.0.0.1 www.adipics.com
127.0.0.1 adipics.com
127.0.0.1 www.adlogix.com
127.0.0.1 adlogix.com
127.0.0.1 www.admin2cash.biz
127.0.0.1 admin2cash.biz
127.0.0.1 adnet-plus.com
127.0.0.1 www.adnetserver.com
127.0.0.1 adnetserver.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-download-now.com
127.0.0.1 www.adobe-downloads.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-downloads.com
127.0.0.1 www.adobe-reader-8.fr
127.0.0.1 adobe-reader-8.fr
127.0.0.1 www.adprotect.com
127.0.0.1 adprotect.com
127.0.0.1 ads.centralmedia.ws
127.0.0.1 ads.k8l.info
127.0.0.1 ads.kmpads.com
127.0.0.1 ads.kw.revenue.net
127.0.0.1 ads.marketingsector.com
127.0.0.1 ads.searchingbooth.com
127.0.0.1 ads.z-quest.com
127.0.0.1 ads1.revenue.net
127.0.0.1 ads183.com
127.0.0.1 www.ads183.com
127.0.0.1 adscontex.com
127.0.0.1 www.adscontex.com
127.0.0.1 www.adservices1.enhance.com
127.0.0.1 adservices1.enhance.com
127.0.0.1 adservs.com
127.0.0.1 adsextend.net
127.0.0.1 www.adsextend.net
127.0.0.1 adshttp.com
127.0.0.1 www.adshttp.com
127.0.0.1 www.adsniffer.com
127.0.0.1 adsniffer.com
127.0.0.1 www.adsonwww.com
127.0.0.1 adsonwww.com
127.0.0.1 adspics.com
127.0.0.1 www.adspics.com
127.0.0.1 www.adsrevenue.net
127.0.0.1 adsrevenue.net
127.0.0.1 www.adtrak.net
127.0.0.1 adtrak.net
127.0.0.1 adtrgt.com
127.0.0.1 adult18codec.com
127.0.0.1 www.adult18codec.com
127.0.0.1 www.adult777search.info
127.0.0.1 adult777search.info
127.0.0.1 adultan.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultan.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultcodec-2008.com
127.0.0.1 adultcodec-2008.com
127.0.0.1 adultcodecstars.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultcodecstars.com
127.0.0.1 www.adult-engine-search.com
127.0.0.1 adult-engine-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.adult-erotic-guide.net
127.0.0.1 adult-erotic-guide.net
127.0.0.1 adultfilmsite.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultfilmsite.com
127.0.0.1 adult-friends-finder.net
127.0.0.1 www.adult-friends-finder.net
127.0.0.1 adultgambling.org
127.0.0.1 adult-host.org
127.0.0.1 www.adulthyperlinks.com
127.0.0.1 adulthyperlinks.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultmovieplus.com
127.0.0.1 adultmovieplus.com
127.0.0.1 adult-mpg.net
127.0.0.1 www.adult-mpg.net
127.0.0.1 adult-personal.us
127.0.0.1 adultsgames.net
127.0.0.1 adultsonlyvids.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultsonlyvids.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultsper.com
127.0.0.1 adultsper.com
127.0.0.1 www.adulttds.com
127.0.0.1 adulttds.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultzoneworld.com
127.0.0.1 adultzoneworld.com
127.0.0.1 advancedcleaner.com
127.0.0.1 www.advancedcleaner.com
127.0.0.1 www.advancedpccleaner.com
127.0.0.1 advancedpccleaner.com
127.0.0.1 www.advancedxpfixer.com
127.0.0.1 advancedxpfixer.com
127.0.0.1 www.advcash.biz
127.0.0.1 advcash.biz
127.0.0.1 advert.exaccess.ru
127.0.0.1 www.advertisemoney.info
127.0.0.1 advertisemoney.info
127.0.0.1 advertising.paltalk.com
127.0.0.1 www.advertising-money.info
127.0.0.1 advertising-money.info
127.0.0.1 www.advert-network.com
127.0.0.1 advert-network.com
127.0.0.1 ad-ware.cc
127.0.0.1 www.ad-w-a-r-e.com
127.0.0.1 ad-w-a-r-e.com
127.0.0.1 a-d-w-a-r-e.com
127.0.0.1 www.a-d-w-a-r-e.com
127.0.0.1 adware.pro
127.0.0.1 www.adware.pro
127.0.0.1 adwarealert.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarealert.com
127.0.0.1 ad-warealert.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad-warealert.com
127.0.0.1 adwarearrest.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarearrest.com
127.0.0.1 adwarebazooka.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarebazooka.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarebot.com
127.0.0.1 adwarebot.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarecommander.com
127.0.0.1 adwarecommander.com
127.0.0.1 adware-download.com
127.0.0.1 www.adware-download.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarefinder.com
127.0.0.1 adwarefinder.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwaregold.com
127.0.0.1 adwaregold.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarepatrol.com
127.0.0.1 adwarepatrol.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwareplatinum.com
127.0.0.1 adwareplatinum.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarepro.org
127.0.0.1 adwarepro.org
127.0.0.1 www.adwareprotectionsite.com
127.0.0.1 adwareprotectionsite.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarepunisher.com
127.0.0.1 adwarepunisher.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwareremover.ws
127.0.0.1 adwareremover.ws
127.0.0.1 www.adwaresafety.com
127.0.0.1 adwaresafety.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwarexp.com
127.0.0.1 adwarexp.com
127.0.0.1 www.adwareye.com
127.0.0.1 adwareye.com
127.0.0.1 affiliate.idownload.com
127.0.0.1 www.aflgate.com
127.0.0.1 aflgate.com
127.0.0.1 africaspromise.org
127.0.0.1 agava.com
127.0.0.1 agava.ru
127.0.0.1 agentstudio.com
127.0.0.1 www.ageofconans.net
127.0.0.1 ageofconans.net
127.0.0.1 www.aginegialle.it
127.0.0.1 aginegialle.it
127.0.0.1 www.ahnenforschung.de
127.0.0.1 ahnenforschung.de
127.0.0.1 www.aifind.info
127.0.0.1 aifind.info
127.0.0.1 www.airtleworld.com
127.0.0.1 airtleworld.com
127.0.0.1 www.aitalia.it
127.0.0.1 aitalia.it
127.0.0.1 akamai.downloadv3.com
127.0.0.1 www.aklitalia.it
127.0.0.1 aklitalia.it
127.0.0.1 akril.com
127.0.0.1 alcatel.ws
127.0.0.1 www.alertspy.com
127.0.0.1 alertspy.com
127.0.0.1 alfacleaner.com
127.0.0.1 www.alfacleaner.com
127.0.0.1 alfa-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.alialia.it
127.0.0.1 alialia.it
127.0.0.1 www.aliotalia.it
127.0.0.1 aliotalia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alirtalia.it
127.0.0.1 alirtalia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaia.it
127.0.0.1 alitaia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaklia.it
127.0.0.1 alitaklia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitala.it
127.0.0.1 alitala.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitali.it
127.0.0.1 alitali.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaliaq.it
127.0.0.1 alitaliaq.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitalias.it
127.0.0.1 alitalias.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaliaz.it
127.0.0.1 alitaliaz.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitalioa.it
127.0.0.1 alitalioa.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitalisa.it
127.0.0.1 alitalisa.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaliua.it
127.0.0.1 alitaliua.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitalkia.it
127.0.0.1 alitalkia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaloia.it
127.0.0.1 alitaloia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaluia.it
127.0.0.1 alitaluia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitaslia.it
127.0.0.1 alitaslia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitlia.it
127.0.0.1 alitlia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitralia.it
127.0.0.1 alitralia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alitsalia.it
127.0.0.1 alitsalia.it
127.0.0.1 www.aliutalia.it
127.0.0.1 aliutalia.it
127.0.0.1 all1count.net
127.0.0.1 www.all1count.net
127.0.0.1 www.all4internet.com
127.0.0.1 all4internet.com
127.0.0.1 allabtcars.com
127.0.0.1 allabtjeeps.com
127.0.0.1 all-bittorrent.com
127.0.0.1 www.all-bittorrent.com
127.0.0.1 allcollisions.com
127.0.0.1 www.allcollisions.com
127.0.0.1 www.allcybersearch.com
127.0.0.1 allcybersearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.alldiskscheck300.com
127.0.0.1 alldiskscheck300.com
127.0.0.1 alldnserrors.com
127.0.0.1 www.alldnserrors.com
127.0.0.1 www.all-downloads-now.com
127.0.0.1 all-downloads-now.com
127.0.0.1 all-edonkey.com
127.0.0.1 www.all-edonkey.com
127.0.0.1 www.allertaminacce.com
127.0.0.1 allertaminacce.com
127.0.0.1 allforadult.com
127.0.0.1 allhyperlinks.com
127.0.0.1 alliesecurity.com
127.0.0.1 www.alliesecurity.com
127.0.0.1 all-inet.com
127.0.0.1 allinternetbusiness.com
127.0.0.1 www.all-limewire.com
127.0.0.1 all-limewire.com
127.0.0.1 www.allmegabucks.com
127.0.0.1 allmegabucks.com
127.0.0.1 www.allprotections.com
127.0.0.1 allprotections.com
127.0.0.1 www.allresultz.net
127.0.0.1 allresultz.net
127.0.0.1 www.allsearch.us
127.0.0.1 allsearch.us
127.0.0.1 www.allsecuritynotes.com
127.0.0.1 allsecuritynotes.com
127.0.0.1 www.allsecuritysite.com
127.0.0.1 allsecuritysite.com
127.0.0.1 www.allstarsvideos.net
127.0.0.1 allstarsvideos.net
127.0.0.1 www.alltiettantivirus.com
127.0.0.1 alltiettantivirus.com
127.0.0.1 www.alltruesoftware.com
127.0.0.1 alltruesoftware.com
127.0.0.1 www.allvideoactivex.com
127.0.0.1 allvideoactivex.com
127.0.0.1 www.almanah.biz
127.0.0.1 almanah.biz
127.0.0.1 almarvideos.com
127.0.0.1 www.aloitalia.it
127.0.0.1 aloitalia.it
127.0.0.1 www.alphawipe.com
127.0.0.1 alphawipe.com
127.0.0.1 www.aluitalia.it
127.0.0.1 aluitalia.it
127.0.0.1 www.amaena.com
127.0.0.1 amaena.com
127.0.0.1 amandamountains.com
127.0.0.1 www.amateurliveshow.com
127.0.0.1 amateurliveshow.com
127.0.0.1 www.amediasoftware.com
127.0.0.1 amediasoftware.com
127.0.0.1 www.amediasource.com
127.0.0.1 amediasource.com
127.0.0.1 www.americanautobargains.com
127.0.0.1 americanautobargains.com
127.0.0.1 americancarbargains.com
127.0.0.1 www.americancarbargains.com
127.0.0.1 american-teens.net
127.0.0.1 amigeek.com
127.0.0.1 www.amigobore.com
127.0.0.1 amigobore.com
127.0.0.1 amisbusiness.com
127.0.0.1 www.ampmsearch.com
127.0.0.1 ampmsearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.analcord.com
127.0.0.1 analcord.com
127.0.0.1 analmovi.com
127.0.0.1 www.anarchylolita.com
127.0.0.1 anarchylolita.com
127.0.0.1 anarchyporn.com
127.0.0.1 www.andromedical.com
127.0.0.1 andromedical.com
127.0.0.1 www.animepornmag.com
127.0.0.1 animepornmag.com
127.0.0.1 anin.org
127.0.0.1 www.anjpn-avxiz.biz
127.0.0.1 anjpn-avxiz.biz
127.0.0.1 anjpnzqav.biz
127.0.0.1 www.anjpnzqav.biz
127.0.0.1 anjpn-zqav.biz
127.0.0.1 www.anjpn-zqav.biz
127.0.0.1 annaromeo.com
127.0.0.1 antiddos.us
127.0.0.1 www.antiddos.us
127.0.0.1 antiespiadorado.com
127.0.0.1 www.antiespiadorado.com
127.0.0.1 www.antiespionspack.com
127.0.0.1 antiespionspack.com
127.0.0.1 www.antigusanos2008.com
127.0.0.1 antigusanos2008.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispamassistant.com
127.0.0.1 antispamassistant.com
127.0.0.1 antispamdeluxe.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispamdeluxe.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispionage.com
127.0.0.1 antispionage.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispionagepro.com
127.0.0.1 antispionagepro.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyadvanced.com
127.0.0.1 antispyadvanced.com
127.0.0.1 antispycheck.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispycheck.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispydns.biz
127.0.0.1 antispydns.biz
127.0.0.1 www.antispykit.com
127.0.0.1 antispykit.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispylab.com
127.0.0.1 antispylab.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyshield.com
127.0.0.1 antispyshield.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispysolutions.com
127.0.0.1 antispysolutions.com
127.0.0.1 antispyware.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware.com
127.0.0.1 antispyware-2008.info
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-2008.info
127.0.0.1 antispyware2008.name
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware2008.name
127.0.0.1 antispyware-2008.name
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-2008.name
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware2008.org
127.0.0.1 antispyware2008.org
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-2008.org
127.0.0.1 antispyware-2008.org
127.0.0.1 antispyware2008-download.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware2008-download.com
127.0.0.1 antispyware-2008-download.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-2008-download.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware2008-download.name
127.0.0.1 antispyware2008-download.name
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware2008-download.org
127.0.0.1 antispyware2008-download.org
127.0.0.1 antispyware-2008-download.org
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-2008-download.org
127.0.0.1 antispywareboot.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywareboot.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywarebot.com
127.0.0.1 antispywarebot.com
127.0.0.1 antispywarebox.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywarebox.com
127.0.0.1 antispywaredownloads.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywaredownloads.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywareexpert.com
127.0.0.1 antispywareexpert.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywaremaster.com
127.0.0.1 antispywaremaster.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-review.biz
127.0.0.1 antispyware-review.biz
127.0.0.1 www.antispyware-review.info
127.0.0.1 antispyware-review.info
127.0.0.1 antispywaresales.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywaresales.com
127.0.0.1 antispywaresuite.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywaresuite.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispywareupdates.net
127.0.0.1 antispywareupdates.net
127.0.0.1 www.antispywarexp.com
127.0.0.1 antispywarexp.com
127.0.0.1 www.antispyweb.net
127.0.0.1 antispyweb.net
127.0.0.1 www.antiver2008.com
127.0.0.1 antiver2008.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivermins.com
127.0.0.1 antivermins.com
127.0.0.1 www.anti-vermins.com
127.0.0.1 anti-vermins.com
127.0.0.1 antivir2007.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivir2007.com
127.0.0.1 antivirgear.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirgear.com
127.0.0.1 antivirprotect.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirprotect.com
127.0.0.1 antivirus.fastfreedownload.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus.fastfreedownload.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus2008pro.com
127.0.0.1 antivirus2008pro.com
127.0.0.1 antivirus-2008pro.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus-2008pro.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus-2008-pro.com
127.0.0.1 antivirus-2008-pro.com
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus2008pro.info
127.0.0.1 antivirus2008pro.info
127.0.0.1 antivirus-2008pro.info
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus-2008pro.info
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus-2008-pro.info
127.0.0.1 antivirus-2008-pro.info
127.0.0.1 antivirus2008pro.net
127.0.0.1 www.antivirus2008pro.net

The list goes on, do you need the next 100 pages?


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

More info: The PC with Comodo uninstalled still has same symptoms. Only those 2 windows computers that were o the network when the router was originally disconnected have the problem, linux ok and others new to network ok. Another symptom (bothmachines) is that they are OK early morning, and seem to gradually recover after 9:45-10:00PM. It's now 10:22 PM and I'm able to get most sites, although some only on a reload of the page.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's even weirder! The HOSTS stuff looks like it's the standard redirects for a bunch of malware stuck in by SpyBot S&D, so I don't think I need to see that.

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* with one of these machines and see if you still have the same issues.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do that now (but of course it's early morning and have checked both computers which are working perfectly!). Will boot one in safe mode with NW and leave for the day - I'll post later with results. I meant to add that both have to have the obtain DNS setting entered manually, instruction from Belkin helpline. Neither work with obtain DNS automatically. Son's laptop works with 'obtain automatically'. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something's got you, and I have no idea what it is. If we don't make progress soon, I think I'll point you to the security experts to see if they can find what is causing this.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you - it's still playing up now, 2PM, with access to very few sites yet strangely it loaded yours! and a few others, but not all. Seems that this afternoon it's slightly better but by no means normal. Back in normal mode now.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sure I'll be speaking too soon but now 6:30pm and running FF with 5 tabs. Quite often sites don't load 1st time and need a retry but most load 2nd or 3rd go. Not normal but not too far off (yet)! As ever, advice welcome! Think I'll buy a Mac .....


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - latest news, nw 9AM and opened 19 tabs in FF, allworked except those below which gave server not found. However, when I clicked try again they all loaded ! There is no logic to this!!
http://www.dashmount.co.uk/
http://www.proporta.com/
http://www.widget.co.uk/
http://www.whatlaptop.co.uk/
http://www.handnav.co.uk/product_details.php?id=91
Why does it degrade and improve from almost normal to completely useless? Help appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just on a lark, let's try a line quality test during times you are having a problem. Try running this a couple of times and post the results links here.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - will give that a try. Now 10 PM and everything normal!! why is the problem time related?? I couldn't open the DSL link earlier when the problem was occuring - I couldn't get past my Gmail page! Will try tomorrow.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the time related nature seems to suggest a possible ISP issue, which is why I'm looking for the line quality test.


----------



## Krigaren (Nov 19, 2009)

[edit] Nevermind - just saw that you can access some sites by URL but not others - the first post lead me to believe it was a DNS issue but this obviously isn't the case.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I still can't get the DSL test working, I'll keep trying. However, if this is ISP/line quality related why does it only affect the 2 'home' computers that were always connected via this router? My son's laptop continues to work perfectly, as does my wife's linux netbook. My 2nd son returned yesterday from university with another laptop and iphone - both connect and work perfectly. Should I try and test my laptop somewhere else (free wifi?)?


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - managed an abbreviated test:

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2599319

*Couldn't figure out how to enable ping (presumably on the router?) Anyway, hope this helps .....thanks


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - 
managed a full test:
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2599335
*Not sure I understand it but it doesn't look brilliant! The connectivity at present however is still fair - can access most sites on 2nd attempt. Cheers!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My goodness! That test is a disaster! I've never seen one that looked that bad that a person still had any kind of connection!

I strongly suggest you do the test you mentioned, trying your laptop on another network.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John - OK, will do, I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John, All, latest update: checked on forums for my ISP (Orange UK) and found lots of DNS comment regarding how poor Oranges DNS servers were. Just to experiment, I set the router's DNS to some Open DNS servers. Since the (all day Sunday up to now @ 5:30 PM) things have been much improved with mostly normal page access on PC and laptop. Could just be a coincidence, will monitor and advise with server used.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting... Glad I don't have to use a sub-standard ISP.


----------



## fryups (Jul 19, 2009)

John, now had 3 days of relative stability. Not getting 'server not found' although sites are not too quick to load (but I can't remember what they were like before the problems!). Am using open DNS servers: 209.81.0.254 & 64.85.239.20 in place of the Orange Home UK defaults of 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220 which seemed to be the problem. Thanks for all your help !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you have a solution, thanks for the feedback.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

